# Look at this...



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Lets not even start on how good they are... doing 6 minutes of professional robotic dancing is hard!
YOU GUYS ROCK!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

is definatley unique...
cool sorta not bad.....


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought it was also cool. I enjoy watching them dance.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Not to mention that Japan got the best tutter too. Missy Eliot actually hired them for her music video.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow their good.


----------

